# Java 8 on FreeBSD



## ikevin8me (Mar 26, 2014)

Will OpenJDK8 be available via ports or packages soon?


----------



## junovitch@ (Mar 26, 2014)

I've seen a little discussion about it on the FreeBSD-Java mailing list suggesting it's still a work in progress. Link: http://web.archiveorange.com/archive/v/UJy6La5HjzSlwddbmZrE.


----------



## ikevin8me (Apr 3, 2014)

Yup, it's out:
http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/java/openjdk8/


----------

